# Maytag Quiet series 300 door latch broken



## mtzcowgirl (May 31, 2010)

this happened to us too... open up the door of the dishwasher and you'll see the plastic handle parts you can replace just them individually looking up on Google for the dishwasher model and part number you need ... its actually an easy fix as there is hardly any working parts in that door 

_*BEFORE WORKING ON IT*_ shut off power at the breaker box 

it took us 7 days to get the part and 15 mins to fix ... for that week we didn't latch the dishwasher and used it as a drying rack only lol 

good luck and hope i helped


----------



## Bill 1955 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks mtzcowgirl!!!

Appreciate the comeback. As it turned out I wound up using two kitchen forks jammed up into the latch opening to force the door open. (praying that I wouldn't destroy the door) Once I had the door open it was no trick to remove all the screws from the inside of the door and get the latch assembly out where I could see what was wrong. The two pins on the door latch were sheared off so I called the number for Maytag listed on the door. Their people refered me to reliable parts here in Ottawa and they in turn had stock at something like $34 bux a pop. They used to sell just the latch that I needed for about $4 bux but the manufacturer discontinued that and now sells only the full assy.
Anyway I was happy to get the part and like you said it took only 5 min to pop it in and everything worked perfectly first crack. BTW I found it easier to pull the fully connected micro-switches right off the old assy and use them on the new assy.

So the wife is singing my praise for keeping her baby in action and of course that translates to my happiness.

Again want to thank you for your help and I really enjoy shooting the breeze.

Take care Bill!!!!!!!


----------

